# Code 215 Brass Rail



## Loggerhead (Feb 16, 2016)

Does anyone have a source for code 215 brass rail for 1:20.3 scale


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

At least Llagas Creek appears to. They indicated that they offer both just rail and assembled track.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

According to the Llagas Creek website they only offer brass in code 250. Aluminum and nickel silver in code 250 and 215.
https://llagascreekrailways.com/col...components-and-accessories?variant=8058022085


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Hmm, the pull-down for Rail Type lists Nickel Silver Aluminum and Brass. I see that if you try to select Brass then the Quantity disappears and is replaced by a grayed-out Unavailable. This is not something that I attempted when I found their site, sorry.

I did find a statement on the *Tenmille *site - " Later still a 45mm gauge G-Scale system also followed along with a further Gauge 1 system using code 215 flat bottom rail." However I cannot locate a specific height on any of their track or rail pages." Perhaps further scrutiny will reveal this information.

I also found *Miniature Railway Supply Co Ltd* that states "Small Flat Bottom: Height 5.5mm, Head 2.5mm - Code 215".

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Used to be a company called Old Pullman, I think they had 215 and even smaller, but not sure they are still around or not.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I have and use the Tenmille flat bottom track which is code 215 and is in brass or nickel silver. However due to little demand in Great Britain (which traditionally employed bullhead rail), they have advised me that they discontinued its production unfortunatly. If the American maket had been keen to this track earlier it could have tipped the tide, unfortunatly it seems that it is too late. The rail was compatible with Märklin rail, which is nickel silver.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> Used to be a company called Old Pullman, I think they had 215 and even smaller, but not sure they are still around or not.


They did, but are no longer in business.


----------



## Loggerhead (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks to all, I'm throwing in the towel on this. For the Al track, any suggestions on how to weather ?? The typical blacken it et all does not work. The track will be used on the deck of a D&RGW low flat car used to haul NG engines from factory in the East to NG rail head in Denver. Scratch building based on 1880 drawings


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

My layout is indoors and I used* Sunset Valley's* code 250 aluminum rail. I painted the sides of the rail with Rust-Oleum's spray red/brown primer before assembly. I run battery so I didn't need to be too careful about the rail tops.

I did consider using dish washer detergent on the rails since it *tarnishes *aluminum. Not certain how dark it would actually get but might be something to consider if painting won't work for you.

There are many *chemical blackeners for aluminum* though I have no experience with them. Maybe you tried the wrong brand.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Loggerhead said:


> Thanks to all, I'm throwing in the towel on this. For the Al track, any suggestions on how to weather ?? The typical blacken it et all does not work. The track will be used on the deck of a D&RGW low flat car used to haul NG engines from factory in the East to NG rail head in Denver. Scratch building based on 1880 drawings


This EBT flatcar, built by Geoff Ringle, has a code 215 rail load. (I had a fishbelly flat he made with a similar load.) The rails even have holes for the bolts in the ends!











I used aluminum rail on my old garden railroad and painted the rail before bending it and putting it in the ties. Regular brown primer in a spray can seemed to work - just lay the rail upright on a piece of cardboard. I did find a darker shade of primer that looked even better. This photo is code 215 rail that was painted before assembly.


----------



## Loggerhead (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the recommendations, will try them all. Once the car is finished, will post some pics


----------

